# Cost of living in RAK



## laramara (May 25, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I got a job offer for RAK and I was wondering if anyone can give me some info.

I'm worried about the cost of living there, I have paid accommodation and transport, and salary about 1800 aed. Is there any chance to save anything from that?

Also what is life like there? I read somewhere that it's basically in construction still, not very attractive but I have found a lot of reviews that say it's nice and easygoing, outdoorsy sort of lifestyle.

This is a big step if I move so I really need an insider to help me make a decision.


----------



## Ahmed89 (May 27, 2014)

emirates an expensive country this salary not ingough


----------



## Ahmed89 (May 27, 2014)

i’m from ras al khaimah it's lovly place ras al khaimah is much safer


----------

